# Question: Best rear hub for ss?



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

well I´m looking forward to replace the rear hub from my Marlin SS, not the most expensive but not the cheapest, any oppinion will be appreciatted


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

DT Swiss 240 IMPO. King, Hadley, Hope, Shimano for that matter-use a spacer kit.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

I like my Chub hubs. I use a White Industries freewheel and I've not had any problems so far. I've got about 1000 miles on them. I get lots of questions about them because of the unusual look (a fat carbon shell with aluminum flanges). They are not cheap but also not the most expensive option either. Below is a picture and a link to the company website with more info:










chub | the Hive


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had really good success with the new project321 rear SS hub. Has Industry Nine internal guts with a lighter shell and a decent price. So far so good.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a rear Chub Hub as well. They build up easily, and create a nice stiff wheel. I changed out the bearings to a set of Enduro Max after a seriously mud filled season last year, but the hub is still running strong after 2 years of abuse.

rear wheel on my old bike


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

Industry Nine. Very happy with them!


----------



## Sabulatodd (Nov 12, 2011)

Paul Hubs


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I use a Paul WORD hub with a WI FW that I upgraded to a trials guts. If I had to get a cassette style it would be either Hadley or the Project321.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I picked an XT M775. Cheap, bulletproof, black, and now with 36 points of engagement, a decent SS hub.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Can one go wrong with any of these options? I would love some chubs, i9s, and pauls, but im hooked on the Hope Pro iis right now. One set on "training wheels" and one set on Raceday wheels. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Paul.

They are handmade in Chico California.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mighty Matt said:


> Paul.
> 
> They are handmade in Chico California.



















And they make the best shirt (I have one).


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*King SS Hubs are nice too . . . . .*

Not mentioned yet, but love my King hubs - have ridden my other set of hubs for over ten years and no problems . . . . so decided to build up my new SS with them too. . . . .


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

zaskaranddriver said:


> I picked an XT M775. Cheap, bulletproof, black, and now with 36 points of engagement, a decent SS hub.


How does one go about getting this?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I run Hope hubs. They look great, and they cost a lot less than some of the others mentioned here. They're also incredibly easy to service. I can overhaul the rear hub in 15 minutes with a bearing puller and a little grease.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks All for the feedback, currently using DT 370 w/spacers, my idea was to get rid of spacers and use the correct kind of hub, but I dont know if I can make it with the brands you mention above, hard to get them where I live. I´ll have to order abroad in that case.
BTW mpbspt king hubs look awsome


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

Check Universal Cycles in Portland, OR. They should be able to ship to you. Use their VIP10 code to get 10% off.

Another vote for Paul hubs. Very good price and they are simple and sweet. Put on a White Industries Free Hub and you are good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## DBAD (Aug 28, 2008)

When my cheapo Redine blows up (going strong after 2 years) I'm gonna try the True Precision SS hub. I've got the 9speed version on the Turner and it is awesome. Completely silent and instant and I mean instant engagement. Sweet!


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Chub (by the hive) - As mentioned by (2) others above, are great. I have two bikes with this hub and they are great. Easy to maintain, simple, look great. I also run a White Industries freewheel.

Paul - I've run a few oth the Paul hub and they are the most simple, and bombproof hub out there for SS.

Chris King, Industry 9 and Hope all make great, yet pricey SS hubs that are a bit more complicated. I prefer a simple hub on a SS, that is why I ride SS. Less to break.

If you want cheap, you can use any freehub and a spacer kit/cog. Not the best but it works.

I run a Surly on my Fixed gear MTB. Seems to do the job.

If I could do it all over again I would still get the Chub. Best of luck!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I've only tried a handful of rear hubs over the years and they are Hope Pro2's, American Classic (latest version), and Industry Nines.

Favorite for SS racing has been the American Classic by far. It is extremely light, and it spins so fast and free with very very little drag. I'm of the opinion that high engagement is over rated and a hub that spins with as little resistance as possible is of greater importance (again, coming from a Pro Open/Cat 1SS racer's perspective).

Favorite of these for everyday use is the Hope. Kind of falls in the middle for everything...middle of the road price, middle of the road engagement, middle of the road spinning resistance, but they are pretty bomber and very easy to service and last a long time. The front hubs are a snap to convert back and forth from QR to 15 thru in case you swap suspension forks and rigid forks in and out.

Least favorite of all these were the I9's. Too expensive. Too heavy. Lots of engagement...but again, I think that is over rated and unnecessary. I cracked the hub shell. It always made these weird "pings" which is from the pawls being misaligned or some crap. And spun worth a crap...always had a lot of mechanical drag. I also thought my brakes were dragging, but it was the freaking hub. Overpriced eye candy IMO these hubs are. YMMV.

In the future, I would like to try the Chubb and DTSwiss or Paul.


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been in love with it since day one! None of the problems described above.


----------



## jekyll2003 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hope Pro 2. Quality, reasonable priced, and makes your bike sound like you have baseball cards in the spokes.:thumbsup: I love to hear that buzz when bombing down hills.


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Pulled the trigger on some kings a couple hours ago. Won't know how good they are until I complete my build, just going on rumors...


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Just took my bike out with a velocity freewheel hub with a White Industries freewheel, no problems fast engagement. Had a Chris King single speed hub on the back, but I think I need to have it serviced (engagement issue). For simplicity sake, freewheel hub is a good option. Kings, I9s and Hopes need routine servicing. Once you know your gearing, get a White Industries freewheel and you are good to go. If you want higher engagement, then spring for the trials freewheel. I'll have to check out the Chub hub...


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

CCS1676 - You will be stoked on your new King Hubs - In 10 years - I only took my old King hubs apart and lubed them once - they still have the original bearings and everything. A few years ago I got hit by a car and destroyed my front wheel - but just built another wheel with the same front hub. I imagine the SS hubs will last just as long . . . .


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

People seem pretty split on the freewheel versus freehub style hubs. Is there a reason to choose one over the other?


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

michaelscott said:


> People seem pretty split on the freewheel versus freehub style hubs. Is there a reason to choose one over the other?


 I would choose free hub simply because there are more options for gearing.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

michaelscott said:


> People seem pretty split on the freewheel versus freehub style hubs. Is there a reason to choose one over the other?


I have both, each has positives and negatives. Mostly a matter of what works best for you. My freewheel setup is a Paul hub/WI freewheel, definitely simple and bulletproof. My freehub is a WTB Single Duty hub with a King cog. Not as solid as the WI freewheel, but very easy to maintain and has proven reliable over the last three years. While I like pretty, stainless cogs, I could run much cheaper cogs and actually buy several for different situations. I would be hard pressed to justify buying several WI freehubs and as solid as they are, the teeth do eventually wear and need replaced. It cost me about 75% of the price of a new WI freehub, to have the cog part and bearing replaced a couple years ago.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

been riding American Classic for years..... Like Tyrone says....they spin spin spin forever!
light. 
I did do a complete rebuild on my rear hub a year or so ago.

I'm having a new rear wheel built now and I'm going with a DT Swiss 240 hub on Stan's Arch hoop.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> I run Hope hubs. They look great, and they cost a lot less than some of the others mentioned here. They're also incredibly easy to service. I can overhaul the rear hub in 15 minutes with a bearing puller and a little grease.


Glad you posted this. Thinking about Pro 2's.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ccs1676 said:


> Pulled the trigger on some kings a couple hours ago. Won't know how good they are until I complete my build, just going on rumors...


They are that good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Kings are a solid hub and a great choice, also with so many colors you can easily match to what you want.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

My main gripe with my single speed hope pro 2 rear hub is that it cannot be converted to a 10 mm thru axle. And the end bolt design is retarded, since the bolts go into end caps that are only held in place by friction. Compared to a thru bolt Hadley, the hope design is not well thought out. However maybe Hope now offers a true thru axle?.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

I just had a white industries eno hub built to a arch rim. haven't ridden it yet cuz my frame is not in yet but i felt the hub spin and it was the smoothest I've ever felt. I am putting a wi eno freewheel on it. Cant wait till my new frame is in!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I have Hope, King, DT, and WI freewheels. My favorite will always be DT. Hope is the best bang for the buck, but DT is ****able. You can have sex with those hubs.


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

I9s here. Love them. A must for a SS. Engagement is the best in the industry. The number one thing to look at in a SS hub is engagement. I've owned KCs, ACs and I9 and like I said the engagement on this are te best by far. Only CK comes close. As far as maintenance goes I do it myself every year. It is very simple and straight forward. And at last, costumer services is very satisfiying as well. Any questions or need for parts I've had it's been answered right away and if anything went wrong replacement parts were sent my way at no charge. That's my experience. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm surprised that there aren't more using White Ind. ENO hubs. I rode and raced on the same wheels for several years using an ENO. That rear hub feels just as buttery smooth as the day I bought it. Their freewheels are amazing as well. I'm building up a new bike for next year and have a brand new set of White hubs that I'm going to lace up sometime this winter.


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

ridefast84 said:


> I just had a white industries eno hub built to a arch rim. haven't ridden it yet cuz my frame is not in yet but i felt the hub spin and it was the smoothest I've ever felt. I am putting a wi eno freewheel on it. Cant wait till my new frame is in!


The W.I eno hub and eno free wheel seems like a nice sturdy set up,
post some pics when you get it all done .


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Ant-Eater said:


> I'm surprised that there aren't more using White Ind. ENO hubs. I rode and raced on the same wheels for several years using an ENO. That rear hub feels just as buttery smooth as the day I bought it. Their freewheels are amazing as well. I'm building up a new bike for next year and have a brand new set of White hubs that I'm going to lace up sometime this winter.


Seemed to be a time when a good SS hub to most riders meant Paul, Phil Wood, WI or Surly, which meant a simple threaded hub requiring a freewheel. I have a Paul hub and a WI eccentric ENO hub, both with WI freewheels. Definitely can not argue with you about quality of WI products. The WI hub/freewheel is non-disc and has spent the last several years hanging in the garage. Because of who built it for me, it has sentimental value and just maybe one of these days a nice Curtlo or IF SS frame might show up at a price I can not pass up.

Now it seems that most hub manufacturers make a version with a shortened freehub for SS. Considering the cost for something like a Hope SS hub that can be used with a $24 Surly cog, it is hard to justify the expense and limitations of using a hub with an $80 freewheel.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

BrianU said:


> Now it seems that most hub manufacturers make a version with a shortened freehub for SS. Considering the cost for something like a Hope SS hub that can be used with a $24 Surly cog, it is hard to justify the expense and limitations of using a hub with an $80 freewheel.


Truth.

I played the upgrade your freewheel game for a while. I absoultely love the feel, sound, and reliability of my White Ind. freewheel. But, changing out freewheels can be a nightmare. My 21t is now forever bonded to a less than adequate mate (Surly rear hub)... relegated to backup duty only as I buzz out of the garage on my SS-specific Chris Kings. The ease of gear changes while still having a zero dish wheel makes this a no brainer (IMO) for anyone looking at a new SS hub. I9, Hope, CK, and Easton (among others) all make the "mini freewheel hubs."

I like the Chub hub concept, but the need to run a freewheel seems outdated.

BTW, as good as the WI freewheels are, I wish they would improve their "removal mechanism." Something along the lines of the new ACS Crossfire splined interface would be much better.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

this one! Freewheels no problem! Stay with white Industries, use anti-seize compound on the threads, and regularly pull them off, clean, reinstall. And my Phil hub is gorgeous....


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Pitch said:


> My 21t is now forever bonded to a less than adequate mate... the need to run a freewheel seems outdated.


I'll probably never experience the love people have for them, for precisely the kind of comments above. I'm kind of a set-it-and-forget-it maintenance guy. Seizing freewheels would not be worth the trouble.

I would love to get a SS specific rear hub that is quiet. But since that seems to be more difficult these days, and budget is always a concern, my next SS wheel will probably be with a Hope SS hub, despite the noise. (Of course I may just keep using my 9-speed King hub instead.)


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I'll probably never experience the love people have for them, for precisely the kind of comments above. I'm kind of a set-it-and-forget-it maintenance guy. Seizing freewheels would not be worth the trouble.
> 
> I would love to get a SS specific rear hub that is quiet. But since that seems to be more difficult these days, and budget is always a concern, my next SS wheel will probably be with a Hope SS hub, despite the noise. (Of course I may just keep using my 9-speed King hub instead.)


I have a crappy shimano M475 hub with spacers. Throw a little grease in there and the thing is silent as a fox. Most shimano hubs are pretty damn quiet. But of course it's not SS- specific.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Church mice are pretty quiet. I don't know about foxes.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

michaelscott said:


> People seem pretty split on the freewheel versus freehub style hubs. Is there a reason to choose one over the other?


I hate freewheels with a passion, and will never buy a hub with one again. Some others will chime in, but after 3 stuck freewheels, I'm done with them. Freehubs + HBC cogs are the way to go, it makes changing gears so much easier.... I honestly don't know what the positives of a freewheel are, hopefully someone can let us know.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Firemedix911 said:


> The number one thing to look at in a SS hub is engagement.


Disagree.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope SS/Trials hub for the performance per $$$. 48 POE, stainless steel freehub body and "only" $223. The SS/trials hub sounds quite a bit better than the standard hope hub IMO.


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

I run a DT 240SS specific hub. The good is its light, bulletproof, very easy to service and has low resistance. The bad is its a bit pricey. I upgraded it with a Stans 10mm thru axle skewer, 36 tooth ratchet and the centerlock rotor kit. I wouldn't change this setup even if I won the lottery, its that good.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

LIV2RYD said:


> I run a DT 240SS specific hub. The good is its light, bulletproof, very easy to service and has low resistance. The bad is its a bit pricey. I upgraded it with a Stans 10mm thru axle skewer


I literally just ordered the same hub this afternoon from my LBS for a new wheelset that I am building. I definitely did a *gulp* at the price...but all the pro's you listed (light, bulletproof, easy to service, low resistance) makes it worth it IMO. Hope to have it for a very long time.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

If I had one of those endless wallets I would be spending some cash on this:

Profile Racing E-Store


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Another vote for Paul Hub with WI Freewheel. Bomber.
If I need to change gears I swap out the chainring (WI) it's cheaper, faster, and easier.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

Lonecrow said:


> The W.I eno hub and eno free wheel seems like a nice sturdy set up,
> post some pics when you get it all done .


Will do!



mat-with-one-t said:


> this one! Freewheels no problem! Stay with white Industries, use anti-seize compound on the threads, and regularly pull them off, clean, reinstall. And my Phil hub is gorgeous....


wow thats a nice setup!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> I literally just ordered the same hub this afternoon from my LBS for a new wheelset that I am building.


Tyrone, did you skip on the 48 POE kit for this hub?


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Tyrone, did you skip on the 48 POE kit for this hub?


 I just ordered up the stock 240DT SS hub with 10mm RWS thru-bolt skewer.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

rob1035 said:


> I hate freewheels with a passion, and will never buy a hub with one again. Some others will chime in, but after 3 stuck freewheels, I'm done with them. Freehubs + HBC cogs are the way to go, it makes changing gears so much easier.... I honestly don't know what the positives of a freewheel are, hopefully someone can let us know.


I'll second this. Built a wheel with a Surly hub. Managed to get the WI freewheel off once, but could never get it off again. Hub needs servicing but the freewheel is stuck on there forever, I'm afraid.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

ridefast84 said:


> Will do!
> 
> wow thats a nice setup!


Yeah I'm chuffed. It's taken me 4 yrs to get it together. Currently looking for a Dos Eno 17/19 freewheel so I can also run it as a dingle. Maybe 32/19, 34/17 for hilly race in March.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim Beam said:


> I'll second this. Built a wheel with a Surly hub. Managed to get the WI freewheel off once, but could never get it off again. Hub needs servicing but the freewheel is stuck on there forever, I'm afraid.


Have you tried spraying it up with a penetrating oil, bolting the removal tool in place, placing the tool in a vice, and then spinning the wheel to break it free?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

frorider said:


> My main gripe with my single speed hope pro 2 rear hub is that it cannot be converted to a 10 mm thru axle. And the end bolt design is retarded, since the bolts go into end caps that are only held in place by friction. Compared to a thru bolt Hadley, the hope design is not well thought out. However maybe Hope now offers a true thru axle?.


I don't know if Hope has this or not, but I just opened up the hole in my axle to accept the 10mm thru axle. Works like a charm, love the thru axle!


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Surly hubs. No frills, they just work and roll well. I'm about to build up a new set of wheels with my current surly hubs and White Industries freewheel with a new set of Stan's Arch rims. Surly.


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

ccs1676 said:


> Pulled the trigger on some kings a couple hours ago. Won't know how good they are until I complete my build, just going on rumors...


I've been running a King SS for the last year.

A few weeks ago the rear hub started periodically losing engagement, letting the cranks rotate about 180 degrees.

I thought for sure I broke something for the symptoms to be so bad, but after a phone call to King, and a trip to my LBS and a good cleaning and re-lubing of the hub, all is good again and it works good as new.

My LBS used Phil Wood grease, and now it's LOUD as hell .


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> I literally just ordered the same hub this afternoon from my LBS for a new wheelset that I am building. I definitely did a *gulp* at the price...but all the pro's you listed (light, bulletproof, easy to service, low resistance) makes it worth it IMO. Hope to have it for a very long time.


Good call, you will not miss the $$ after you put some miles on that setup. I think the 240 with a stans rim is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

I am here to give testimony to the Hope rear hub. It has held up great over years of hard riding. Can I get a witness up in here?


----------



## kYLEMtnCRUZr (Dec 7, 2011)

If you torqued on a freewheel mashing a hill at your hardest, you should be able to get it off the hub with tool in vice method and any means of leverage possible to spin the wheel on the the tool.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Hadley


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking to upgrade to some new wheels for my 2011 Kona Unit,
thinking of a set of custom Stans notubes 29 arch wheels with hope pro 2 hubs,
from what I have read properly the best bet for the money, I wonder how well
they will hold up In Pacific Northwest winters , are they pretty well sealed against
mud and water?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I went with a PHIL hub for my new SS build. I knew I wanted a hub with a first name, and heard that the washers tend to deform on the PAUL hubs... For the freewheel though; is WI really that good? That much better than a Shimano DX?


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

I finally finished my ss. it weighs in at 22 lbs


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice , W.I. hub and freewheel looks great.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I wish the trails here in NM weren't a muddy mess right now so I can ride my bike!


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr Pink57 said:


> And they make the best shirt (I have one).


Instead of a shirt, I got a front hub too. Santa Rocks!


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

After reading all of these comments...DT 240 laced to Arches is the way to go for me. I have I9s on my FS bike so I want to try something different....keep it coming ...nice to hear what people are saying..


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

arphaxhad said:


>


 I ordered some Velocity p-35's to lace my new Pauls to. What a great way to start the new year by building some new wheels. My Ardents should be about 64mm wide at the casing with this setup (thanks to Guitar Ted for that info from his tests)


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Lonecrow said:


> The W.I eno hub and eno free wheel seems like a nice sturdy set up,
> post some pics when you get it all done .


Yes please post pics of this.

I'm thinking of getting the White ENO SS hub: White Industries

My frame is not a SS frame so I like the fact that this hub would allow me to get rid of my stupid tensioner.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

I run the the DT 240 with the 10mm through axle as well. My only gripe is that I go through 36 steep up ratches all the time.

I have got to the point that I always have a spare set of ratchets handy.


----------



## Yeti575er (Sep 8, 2011)

*Chris Kings but...*

I it all depends on if you are going to run freewheel or cogs. I have Chris Kings on my geared bike and they are spectacular. However, I have a freewheel on my SS and hate it. I am going to upgrade to a freehub and cogs. I think a steel freehub body would be helpful with spacers and a single cog so I am going to go White Industries. They are the cheapest I have found with a steel freehub body. A CK with steel freehub is going to be at least $200 more than the WI.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Patterson said:


> Yes please post pics of this.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the White ENO SS hub: White Industries
> 
> My frame is not a SS frame so I like the fact that this hub would allow me to get rid of my stupid tensioner.


Don't forget to include the ENO disc brake adapter, their freewheel and their tool.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

stubecontinued said:


> I went with a PHIL hub for my new SS build. I knew I wanted a hub with a first name, and heard that the washers tend to deform on the PAUL hubs... For the freewheel though; is WI really that good? That much better than a Shimano DX?


Yes. WI freewheels are better. They are like engagement rings that you buy for your true love.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Was about to ask the same question myself after it looks like my hub is on its way out 

A couple of questions. 

How noisy are the Surly hubs?

What, if any, is the benefit of a dedicated singlespeed hub as opposed to a geared hub with spacers?

Thanks


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

drofluf said:


> What, if any, is the benefit of a dedicated singlespeed hub as opposed to a geared hub with spacers?


There are a few reasons for a SS specific rear hub.

The biggest advantage is the wheel can be built dishless. You don't have the flat side with shorter spokes. All of the spokes are equal in length and speading the load evenly.

Some SS specific rear hubs have more points of engagement. Hope is a good example of this. Its a long running debate as to how important high POE really is, but a lot of people find it desireable.

From a purist point of view, it says "I am single speed and I'm not going back to gears".
I like the cleaner look of a SS hub, without all of the spacers used to convert geared hubs.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

Patterson said:


> Yes please post pics of this.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the White ENO SS hub: White Industries
> 
> My frame is not a SS frame so I like the fact that this hub would allow me to get rid of my stupid tensioner.





frdfandc said:


> Don't forget to include the ENO disc brake adapter, their freewheel and their tool.


I did not use the brake adapter, i used some brake spacers to space out the rear brake. it looks pretty clean and worked well! Just a suggestions...


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

ridefast84 said:


> I did not use the brake adapter, i used some brake spacers to space out the rear brake. it looks pretty clean and worked well! Just a suggestions...


Depends on the frame IME. Glad you got away with an inexpensive fix.


----------



## SomebodyGetaSponge! (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got two rear wheels that I split time on. One Phil hub w/ a White Ind. freewheel laced to an Arch and the other a White hub/freewehel laced to a Flow. Front wheel is a White laced to a Flow. Had them built up by Mike Curiak at LaceMine29.com and they have been a blast to ride.


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

What about Tune SS hubs ? I'm thinking of building an überlight 29er SS and Tune hubs are certainly light but are they worth the cash ????


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

I was looking at DMRs Revolver hub - but it doesn't get mentioned at all here - is there an issue with it? Price/weight seems to be very good...?


----------



## AndyTomlin (Oct 6, 2011)

I was looking at the DMR Revolver SS hub and read reviews stating that people had clearance issues between the disc brake caliper and spokes. They attribute it to overly wide flange spacing. I don't have this hub, so this isn't first hand stuff, but it's the reason I stayed away from it. I went with a Funn Bullet hub with threaded cogs. Should be arriving this week so I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info - I'll try to find some images of the Revolver to see if I can visualize the issue.


----------



## AndyTomlin (Oct 6, 2011)

Reviews on CRC say that it's only a problem if you want to run a Ø160mm rotor. Anything bigger should be ok by the sounds.


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sorry - 160 or less is an issue? OR 160 and up works? (not familiar with the symbol you used)
- ok, just re-read - the caliper is interfering when it is that close to the center of the axle, I surmise? That sounds fairly eay to work around!


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

ridefast84 have you got some good rides in on your new ride yet , if so how are you
liking that new W.I. hub and freewheel .


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Guys with DT 240 SS, where do you get the 10 mm thru-bolt version of this hub? I only see 5 mm QR and bolt-up versions being offered.


If Shimano made Saint or XTR level rear hubs with short freehub bodies, I'd go for one without second thought.


Whoever wants to convert a vertical dropout frame to SS seems to be stuck with WI ENO Eccentric hubs, which are threaded for freewheel and are the only game in town. That is, unless he chooses to run one of the eccentric outboard BBs or send the frame to be re-welded with proper EBB shell.


----------

